# Differences Between Seiko Srp And Sxk Models?



## mr_sukebe (Jun 26, 2009)

I couldn't help but notice that if you buy a Seiko divers 007 watch, e.g. SXK007, that there's also an SRP version available overseas.

Is there any significant difference?


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

The SKXxxx series uses the 7S26 movement, have rotating bezels, and are mostly ISO rated diver's, though some are 100m sports models (ie SKX031 Seiko Submariner). The SRPxxx series are generally 'sports' models, have the 4R16 movement and are a bit more expensive (though not necessarily 'better').


----------



## mr_sukebe (Jun 26, 2009)

- Baz - said:


> The SKXxxx series uses the 7S26 movement, have rotating bezels, and are mostly ISO rated diver's, though some are 100m sports models (ie SKX031 Seiko Submariner). The SRPxxx series are generally 'sports' models, have the 4R16 movement and are a bit more expensive (though not necessarily 'better').


Thanks for the reply.

Apologies for sounding a bit thick, but what's the difference between the two movement types?


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Apologies for sounding a bit thick, but what's the difference between the two movement types?


Nothing special AFAIK. Just added a (useless) jewel and a longer power reserve. No hacking and no manual wind.


----------

